# Gs3 ROM for nexus?



## jtaureli (Sep 12, 2011)

What ever happened to the galaxy s3 ROM port? Is that even still possible?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mikesevenfold (May 6, 2012)

Never heard of such a thing...but that'd be pretty damn cool


----------



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

jtaureli said:


> What ever happened to the galaxy s3 ROM port? Is that even still possible?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I believe it was one of Vicious's projects... It's probably been abandoned as they were never able to get it to boot to the home screen.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

I think the closest we got was the touchwiz launcher and widgets

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, I can't find it on XDA anymore.


----------



## Frostbyrne (Oct 20, 2011)

Ianxcom said:


> I think the closest we got was the touchwiz launcher and widgets
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1669190
I personally use this and it is wonderful.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Would have been incredibly difficult if not impossible to pull off sorry OP.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Frostbyrne said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1669190
> I personally use this and it is wonderful.


Dude great theme!!! Seriously thanks for the post


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

That's one thing that kinda sux about the nexus there is only aosp roms I mean how many versions of the same rom do u need.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

bL33d said:


> That's one thing that kinda sux about the nexus there is only aosp roms I mean how many versions of the same rom do u need.


 Same could really be said of all phones though. Most roms look alike. Then again on all the other phones the main point is just getting to AOSP we just skipped the middle man.


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

bL33d said:


> That's one thing that kinda sux about the nexus there is only aosp roms I mean how many versions of the same rom do u need.


I'm not really understanding how that "sucks". You want crappy resource hogging UI overlays? I'm assuming you knew what you were getting when you bought the Nexus, right?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Shiftyshadee said:


> I'm not really understanding how that "sucks". You want crappy resource hogging UI overlays? I'm assuming you knew what you were getting when you bought the Nexus, right?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Godwin's Law applied to Android modding forums:

"That's one thing that kinda sucks about the <insert phone>. There is only <insert native phone OS framework> ROMs. I mean, how many versions of <insert native phone OS framework> do you need?"

Someone eventually has to say it


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

yarly said:


> Godwin's Law applied to Android modding forums:
> 
> "That's one thing that kinda sucks about the <insert phone>. There is only <insert native phone OS framework> ROMs. I mean, how many versions of <insert native phone OS framework> do you need?"
> 
> Someone eventually has to say it


 I always see you on here giving smug advice. Then I get jealous as in my life I'm the one giving smug advice. Or as they call me "House." Ha ha


----------



## jtaureli (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks guys for the info..really was wondering what ever happened to that project..in due part that both my brothers got the s3 couple days ago..and there were some features I liked..especially the camera and gallery apps..really wish there was a camera app that mimic that of the s3..does anyone know?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dead-i (Dec 22, 2011)

bL33d said:


> That's one thing that kinda sux about the nexus there is only aosp roms I mean how many versions of the same rom do u need.


You could try the MIUI rom. They're on jellybean now, but I will admit that it's still a little buggy.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

jtaureli said:


> Thanks guys for the info..really was wondering what ever happened to that project..in due part that both my brothers got the s3 couple days ago..and there were some features I liked..especially the camera and gallery apps..really wish there was a camera app that mimic that of the s3..does anyone know?


Someone eventually porting particular features is much more likely and realistic than porting the entire ROM. Something like that could be done eventually if a developer thinks they're useful enough as well. Just have to make your case well enough for whatever you like in a focused manner and perhaps it'll peak someone's interest.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

There are apps for a lot of the features that come on the S3. I'll try to find the article that lists most of them.

Other than that, whoever themed TouchWiz should be beaten. It's ugly as sin. They should have stuck with the nature theme of the phone, as far as icons & system ui colors go.

Edit: Here you go. After most SIII features it lists an app that will accomplish the same thing.

http://www.pcworld.c..._user_tips.html


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Shiftyshadee said:


> I'm not really understanding how that "sucks". You want crappy resource hogging UI overlays? I'm assuming you knew what you were getting when you bought the Nexus, right?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


So what you're saying is that you haven't played with the SGS3?


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

nhat said:


> So what you're saying is that you haven't played with the SGS3?


Sure have. My girlfriend has one. Every time I pick it up, I'm thankful I have a Nexus instead.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Shiftyshadee said:


> Sure have. My girlfriend has one. Every time I pick it up, I'm thankful I have a Nexus instead.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


So how exactly is TouchWiz a resource hog? There is no inherent lag whatsover and the battery life is far better. If anything, the Galaxy Nexus is a disappointment due to its hardware. The development is merely a band-aid. I've run into more "lag" (loading and switching between apps) than I have with TouchWiz on the SGS3.


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

nhat said:


> So how exactly is TouchWiz a resource hog? There is no inherent lag whatsover and the battery life is far better. If anything, the Galaxy Nexus is a disappointment due to its hardware. The development is merely a band-aid. I've run into more "lag" (loading and switching between apps) than I have with TouchWiz on the SGS3.


Just because there is "no inherent lag" doesn't mean it isn't using resources that aren't needed to be used(see HTC Sense). At any given time Sense would hold up to 50MB of RAM, that's highly unnecessary. Also, the whole battery life thing is a giant joke, as my Nexus lasts me all day and that's all I need.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

nhat said:


> So how exactly is TouchWiz a resource hog? There is no inherent lag whatsover and the battery life is far better. If anything, the Galaxy Nexus is a disappointment due to its hardware. The development is merely a band-aid. I've run into more "lag" (loading and switching between apps) than I have with TouchWiz on the SGS3.


Is your avatar a self portrait? The hat fits very well. :-D The s3s development is a band-aid for TWs ass ugly, preschool oriented ui. I assume you have one? I guess you wouldn't be fiercely defending it if you didn't. Load CM 9 or 10 on that bitch and then try to tell us TW is faster. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Shiftyshadee said:


> Just because there is "no inherent lag" doesn't mean it isn't using resources that aren't needed to be used(see HTC Sense). At any given time Sense would hold up to 50MB of RAM, that's highly unnecessary. Also, the whole battery life thing is a giant joke, as my Nexus lasts me all day and that's all I need.


RAM usage is not that big of a deal...well at least in the sense that unused RAM is indeed wasted RAM. However, it does have an impact on whether or not the OEM will upgrade your phone (besides other factors). There have been devices in the past that have been slated as "not able to be upgraded" because they could not handle whatever over bloated UI the OEM sticks on it. Not a big deal for a new phone like the S3, but in a version or two of Touchwiz down the road, I'd say it will be (even with the amount of RAM it comes with).


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

Whoa people get butt hurt easy in here i guess....

Just saying options are better or atleast spice the the roms up back when i had my og droid atleast most roms came with some theming included to spice it up or a few apps.

i liked my tbolt cause there were about 2-3 aosp roms there was acouple miui roms and about 10-15 sense roms. options are good. i like my gnex for sure much better then the droid razr i had before it although the razr had great reception.

For a laggy ui the sgs3 runs way smoother with live wallpapers then my gnex does. guess 2gb ram makes a huge diffrence.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

bL33d said:


> Whoa people get butt hurt easy in here i guess....
> 
> Just saying options are better or atleast spice the the roms up back when i had my og droid atleast most roms came with some theming included to spice it up or a few apps.
> 
> i liked my tbolt cause there were about 2-3 aosp roms there was acouple miui roms and about 10-15 sense roms. options are good. i like my gnex for sure much better then the droid razr i had before it although the razr had great reception.


Things have changed since the OG Droid days. ROMs & themes are separate now. Not everyone wants the same theme/colors.

http://rootzwiki.com/forum/368-galaxy-nexus-themes/

Comparing the TBolt development to the GNex development is not a good example. The easiest ROM to make, would be based on what came with the phone. The TBolt came with Sense on it, therefore, there are a ton of Sense based ROMs. The S3 came with TouchWiz, therefore, there are a ton of TouchWiz ROMs. The GNex came with AOSP on it, therefore, there are a ton of AOSP based ROMs. They all have MIUI based ROMs.

99% of people (modders/rooters/ROMers, I guess I should say) prefer an AOSP ROM. That's why most on the GNex stay with AOSP based ROMs & people on other phones try so hard to get AOSP based ROMs (usually CyanogenMod). So the only thing I could deduce from all this, is that no one likes Sense/Blur/TouchWiz ROMs enough to put in the time to port it over.

I would also think that porting a UI from another phone to the GNex, would be much harder than porting AOSP to another phone. A phone, like the S3, is going to have a ton of proprietary code. Written by Samsung, for just that phone. Getting all of the features to work on the GNex, with completely different hardware, needing different drivers, sounds like a nightmare. On the other hand, AOSP is built by Google with multiple hardware platforms in mind. I'm no dev, but I would think that AOSP would be much easier to port to different phones.

Not bashing your tastes, just speaking from my reasoning on the subject.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Things have changed since the OG Droid days. ROMs & themes are separate now. Not everyone wants the same theme/colors.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...y-nexus-themes/
> 
> ...


Good post and good points


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

> > *nhat, on 04 September 2012 - 01:05 PM, said:*
> >
> > So how exactly is TouchWiz a resource hog? There is no inherent lag whatsover and the battery life is far better. If anything, the Galaxy Nexus is a disappointment due to its hardware. The development is merely a band-aid. I've run into more "lag" (loading and switching between apps) than I have with TouchWiz on the SGS3.
> 
> ...


The avatar might as well be a self-portrait lol.

I own both and the stock SGS3 just works as well if not better than any AOSP rom and kernel I've ever had on the GNex. I'm not talking about raw speed or benchmarks, I'm referring to fluidity in transitions. Would I ever install a TouchWiz rom on my GNex? Hell no. The TouchWiz UI is atrocious but it is by no means slower than an AOSP rom.

I haven't been tempted to flash CM10 yet because Beans TouchWiz rom with Apex Launcher just works so well. I do miss the butter and notifications of JB though. And the on-screen buttons. The physical Home button can be annoying when switching between apps.


----------



## cheeseisgood (Jun 8, 2012)

Tell this to ally customers with HTC phones that come in and can't figure out why they're getting a low memory warning even after they've uninstalled all their apps and moved all of their pics/vids to their computers.

Then try explaining to them that their OS is using all their RAM, so they may need to choose between Words With Friends or their email account.

HTC sucks. Especially the newer ones. Can anyone explain why they need to overlay Sense AND SPB Shell? Those phones are the ban of my existence at work

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wyattyoss (Aug 28, 2011)

cheeseisgood said:


> Tell this to ally customers with HTC phones that come in and can't figure out why they're getting a low memory warning even after they've uninstalled all their apps and moved all of their pics/vids to their computers.
> 
> Then try explaining to them that their OS is using all their RAM, so they may need to choose between Words With Friends or their email account.
> 
> ...


I ran sense 2.1 through 3.5 on my single core, 768mb of ram Incredible 2 and never had problems. Speaking from experience, are you?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

wyattyoss said:


> I ran sense 2.1 through 3.5 on my single core, 768mb of ram Incredible 2 and never had problems. Speaking from experience, are you?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Did you try running AOSP as well? Because running Sense versus AOSP on the Thunderbolt was day and night performance wise. It does not seem obvious unless you try both as you accept the sluggishness of Sense as normal after a while.


----------



## wyattyoss (Aug 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> Did you try running AOSP as well? Because running Sense versus AOSP on the Thunderbolt was day and night performance wise. It does not seem obvious unless you try both as you accept the sluggishness of Sense as normal after a while.


It was about even. I split usage between cm7 and sense 3 pretty evenly. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

yarly said:


> Did you try running AOSP as well? Because running Sense versus AOSP on the Thunderbolt was day and night performance wise. It does not seem obvious unless you try both as you accept the sluggishness of Sense as normal after a while.


Same thing with my Samsung Fascinate. The CM based roms were lightning fast compared to the TW roms. Sadly the bugs that plagued the CM roms kept them from spending much time on my phone. I guess it wasn't all that bad, we had some awesome TW devs.


----------

